# Hello from Sweden



## Slan (Oct 9, 2006)

Hello!

im Mikael, 26yr old (male) from sweden.. animal-o-holic.

got 100-150 tarantulas, scorpions and mantises.

I also got a 24 week old PitBull puppy.

Got 2 kids, 7 and 10yr.

complete list of my animals:

http://www.zoonen.com/minzoon.asp?oid=615522

have a nice day!

Mikael


----------



## Ian (Oct 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Mikael! What a collection....what species of mantis are you currently rearing?


----------



## Gurd (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi Mikael

That is a heck of a collection you've got


----------



## Rick (Oct 9, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Slan (Oct 10, 2006)

> Welcome to the forum Mikael! What a collection....what species of mantis are you currently rearing?


i got some Hierodula parviceps, Idolomantis Diabolica, Pseudocreobroter wahlbergii, Sphodromantis centralis. always looking for trades *wink*


----------



## Slan (Oct 10, 2006)

> Hi Mikael That is a heck of a collection you've got


thanks! =)


----------



## Ian (Oct 10, 2006)

Sounds great! Will probably drop you in a PM.


----------

